# Altes HMI durch neues HMI ersetzen, Grundlagenfrage



## Draco (17 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

überlege derzeit, diverse alte Displays gänzlich gegen neue Displays zu ersetzen. Hier habe ich schon gelernt, dass die alten Serien 170, 177 usw. auslaufen. 
Ein geeigneter Nachfolger eines 170er wäre ein TP 700. Soweit so gut. 

Wie verhält es sich mit bestehenden Projekten innerhalb WinCC flexible, wenn ich ein neues Display einsetzen möchte? Gibt es eine Art Konvertierung (sodass ich lediglich optische Anpassungen innerhalb der Bilder vornehmen muss) oder muss ich ganze Projekte von Grund auf neu programmieren?


----------



## MSB (17 Oktober 2012)

Was heißt "innerhalb" WinCC-Flexible?

Ich sehe das so:
Du musst innerhalb WinCC Flex aufs TP177 konvertieren, wird wohl problemlos gehen,
dieses Projekt musst du dann in TIA-Portal migrieren, und dort dann dein TP177 aufs TP700 konvertieren.

Im Idealfall funktioniert das ohne nacharbeit, probiers einfach mit deinem konkreten Projekt(en) aus.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Draco (17 Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Info. 
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich bislang weder Software noch Hardware hier liegen habe, um dies zu probieren.


----------



## madvario (17 Oktober 2012)

Es scheint auch so zu sein, dass das konvertieren nach Tia nur bis win ccflexible 2008 SP2 geht. Bei SP3 bekomme ich Fehlermeldung, dass die Version nicht unterstützt wird.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steuerungstechnik (18 Oktober 2012)

madvario schrieb:


> Es scheint auch so zu sein, dass das konvertieren nach Tia nur bis win ccflexible 2008 SP2 geht. Bei SP3 bekomme ich Fehlermeldung, dass die Version nicht unterstützt wird.



Ist auch so. Siemens hat am SYSUP-Kurs die Aussage gemacht, dass die Migration von Projekten unter SP3 mit TIA V12 möglich sein wird.

Grüsse
JB


----------



## Draco (19 November 2012)

Folgende soeben getätigte Erfahrung: 
Habe TIA V11 SP2 WinCC Compact drauf. Habe außerdem WinCC flexible 2008 SP3 drauf.

 Hier im Forum hatte mir vor wenigen Wochen jemand ein ProTool Projekt (TP170B color) für WinCC flexible 2008 konvertiert. Dies konnte ich damals nutzen und war in der Lage am Projekt Änderungen vorzunehmen und auf ein neues TP170B aufzuspielen (das war damals meine primäre Aufgabe). 

Nun möchte ich das TP170B wie hier erwähnt durch ein TP700 ersetzen. Zunächst musste ich das Projekt in Flex als SP3-Datei abspeichern, damit TIA dies Projekt migrieren konnte. Nach der Migration - vermutlich durch die völlig unterschiedlichen Grafikauflösungen der DIsplays - wurde vom TP700 lediglich 1/4 der Displaygröße genutzt. Sämtliche Buttons und Texte waren sehr klein. Ich habe folglich sämtliche Bilder nachbearbeitet in Sachen Grafikelementgrößen und Textgrößen - mehr nicht. 
Das ganze habe ich aufs TP 700 aufgespielt.

Nun habe ich aufgrund meiner sehr geringen Kenntnisse mit der verbauten S7-Steuerung (es sind gleich 3 Steuerungen, mit denen das HMI kommuniziert) irgendwie Bammel, das TP700 einmal anzuschliessen. Habe Angst, dass es mir in der Steuerung irgendwelche Daten ändert o.ä. und ich Schwierigkeiten bei der Fertigungslinie bekomme. 
Was sagt denn die Theorie? Theoretisch müsste das Tp700 sich identisch zum verbauten TP170B verhalten, oder?


----------



## metro (19 November 2012)

> Nach der Migration -vermutlich durch die völlig unterschiedlichen Grafikauflösungen der DIsplays - wurde vom TP700 lediglich 1/4 der Displaygröße genutzt. Sämtliche Buttons und Texte waren sehr klein


Hättest du nach der Migration nicht ein TP177B. Wenn du dann auf ein TP700 umschaltest, dann gibt es die Option anpassen an Hohe oder Breite und noch einiges mehr. Da werden dann alle.Bilder automatisch angepasst.


----------



## Draco (20 November 2012)

metro schrieb:


> Hättest du nach der Migration nicht ein TP177B. Wenn du dann auf ein TP700 umschaltest, dann gibt es die Option anpassen an Hohe oder Breite und noch einiges mehr. Da werden dann alle.Bilder automatisch angepasst.


Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. Kannst du das nochmal erläutern?


----------



## metro (20 November 2012)

schau mal auf Seite 29-39. Da ist der Gerätewechsel mit automatischer Anpassung der Screens beschrieben.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/49752044


----------



## Draco (21 November 2012)

oh danke, das ist sehr hilfreich.


----------

